

Show HN: SelectorGadget - tectonic
http://selectorgadget.com/

======
fizx
You ever think about making the mostly constructive version of this algorithm
(rather than having the add and remove phases)?

Let's say you have a page with links in headers and paragraphs. You want to
select some subset of links.

Rather than having the first click on a header link isolate "a", you could
have the first click isolate "h2 a". Then you could construct the set of all
links by adding paragraph links via a second click. This seems easier to
reason about.

~~~
tectonic
Hey fizx! I think that'd be interesting, although it might often take more
clicks to resolve.

~~~
fizx
Yeah, you lose the binary search aspect, but gain some ease of use.

------
petercooper
SelectorGadget is one of few bookmarklets I always have to hand. Two reasons:
1) It makes incidentally grabbing or manipulating certain types of data off
Web pages easy with JavaScript on the console. 2) It's handy when creating
custom style sheets to tweak existing pages with potentially bizarre HTML
structure.

------
tectonic
Chrome extension too:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/selectorgadget/mhj...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/selectorgadget/mhjhnkcfbdhnjickkkdbjoemdmbfginb)

------
kybernetikos
I've used SuperSelector
[http://caplin.github.io/SuperSelector/superselector/](http://caplin.github.io/SuperSelector/superselector/)
to find css classes for automated testing before, looks like this could do the
same job.

